# Smoking Pheasant



## ywalleye (Feb 1, 2014)

I have some whole pheasant that has been skinned. Need some simple ideas on how to go about smoking them, being it's my first time. Can you use a cold smoker?


----------



## alblancher (Feb 1, 2014)

I wouldn't use a cold smoker unless the meat has been cured. 

The problem you are going to have is keeping the bird from drying out. I am assuming wild pheasant has very little fat in it.    Since the skin is off that makes it even harder to keep it moist.   I don't know anything about pheasant but I would make a butter/garlic marinade, inject into the bird and smoke to the proper internal temp.  Smoke over a pan so yo can keep the bird basted.    Just guessing here but I hope this sends you in the right direction.


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2014)

Pheasant is easy to dry out.  Especially with no skin.  Some bacon might be in your future?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## paulyetter (Apr 17, 2014)

Did you make the pheasant?


----------

